# Audis in the Park 2012 - Sunday 12th August



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As the TT Owners Club won the prize for Best Club Stand at Audis in the Park 2011 we get the best plot at this years event, we basically get to have the TTOC in the middle of the field to show how many cars we can get for 2012!

So we basically need this year to be the best attended we have managed so far, we need to pull out all the stops to see if we can hang onto the best stand award (that's if we are eligible to enter this year having the best plot ) but either way Audis in the Park 2012 for the TTOC needs to be huge!

The full info from the organiser, Calvin, is below, so please have a read and post up if you are going to be attending, and also make sure you order your tickets from the links below. *Also please remember that official TTOC club stands are for TTOC members only, but please do not let that put you off from joining us with membership starting at only £15 to allow you to participate in TTOC event for the whole year!*



> The BIGGEST 100% Audi only event in the UK!
> 
> Now in its 4th year, Audis in the Park (AITP) has grown into the MUST attend show for Audi owners and enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Attending this event will be:

1: Nem - Nick & Juile
2: V6RUL - Steve
3: davelincs - Dave
4: barton TT - Ian
5: ayvi - Marcos
6: peter-ss - Peter
7: grasmere - Ian
8: TTchan - Chantelle
9: A3DFU - Dani
10: shurcomb - Stuart
11: RobHardy - Rob
12: Yellow_TT - Andy
13: VSPURS - Steve
14: benb89 - Ben
15: Phil_RS - Phil
16: Mctavish - Chris
17: RICHJWALL - Richard and Beth
18: Paulc1 - Paul
19: ianbloomfield - Ian
20: GanXteR - Darren
21: John Stratton - John
22: Gareth50 - Gareth
23: neil7545 - Neil
24: Buck112 - Simon
25: BrynBryn - Jonathan
26: tonksy26 - David
27: glslang - Goncalo
28: Spaceman10 - Phil
29: nicksttv6 - Nick
30: Templar - Jason
31: TT K8 - Kate
32: lucas291 - Luke
33: Craigos76 - Craig
34: davidg - Dave
35: olds_cool - Raj
36: phodge - Penny
37: The Blue Bandit - Steve
38: Mark Thompson - Mark + Lynne
39: Nyxx - Dave & Lynn
40: MurrayTT - Stephen
41: Rocketr - Richard
42: Derektt04 - Derek
43: madmark - Mark
44: Sianb - Sian
45: TTstang - Dale
46: ttpos - Tony
47: Mr TT Quattro - Steve
48: Bartsimpsonhead - Martin


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be coming.
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeff and Cherie


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Will be there again


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I will be there just need to renew membership between now and then. :roll:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I have my ticket booked and will be attending (shifts permitting).


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please Nick - I've not been to this one before!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Ill be there too - about time I went to an event

whats involved apart from turning up???????????


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Will be there


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just under 2 hours away from me...im tempted [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

This could the holiday my other half hasnt thought about yet :lol:

Hmmm, I think a membership could be on the way.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive just bought my ticket lol  8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

stortford said:


> This could the holiday my other half hasnt thought about yet :lol:
> 
> Hmmm, I think a membership could be on the way.


You know it makes sense


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

List updated, but we need a LOT more people to this one, plenty of time yet tho!!


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I am going to this, already ordered my ticket


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just ordered my tickets


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I might make this one!
8)


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Il be there


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

New TT is on order so hopefully should have arrived by then and may be able to join. Do you have a limit for the number of cars that will fit in the space you've been given?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil_RS said:


> New TT is on order so hopefully should have arrived by then and may be able to join. Do you have a limit for the number of cars that will fit in the space you've been given?


Not for this one as far as I know, so you'll be more than welcome!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

OK excellent, thank you


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Nick,

This is an enjoyable family day out and the girls and I will be attending again this year. I do not intend to enter the show and shine so will put the car on the club stand if you have room?

Look forward to seeing everyone on the day.

Regards,

Chris (Mctavish)
TTOC Membership no. 0182


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

List updated again 8)


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nick,

Time for another up date to the list!   
This will be my first time at this event so looking forward to it. 8) 
Can you add me and Beth.

Thanks Richard.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you remove us from the list as we will be at our local car show on the same day


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Count me in for this , looking forward to my first one


----------



## ianbloomfield (Mar 16, 2012)

This will be my first event since becoming a new member  ,unable to make national day due to other commitments [smiley=bigcry.gif] so very much looking forward to this.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ian, welcome to the forum, it's a good out


----------



## TTbaker (Apr 20, 2012)

do you have to pay for the camping seperatley 
???


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I'll be coming to this one and finally be on the stand with the rest of you

not like last time :?


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Just ordered a ticket .

Looking forward to my first Event .

John Stratton


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi
Add me in, i remember ordering the ticket ages ago, are they with anyone yet?
Gareth


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If I remember right, they normally come at the beginning of August


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hello all, count me in. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]

Ticket is paid for and camping gear being dug out and dusted off. Does anyone know if the camp site allows bbq during the night?

See you all there. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## oVerboost (Apr 8, 2012)

Any links to the event info?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Might have to bail out on my local event not due back off holiday till 12th August


----------



## Buck112 (Jun 19, 2011)

Deffinately attending aslong as im back in the country  !!


----------



## BrynBryn (Apr 22, 2012)

Just bought my ticket, let's hope for some decent weather, I'm fed up with all this rain.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just ordered my ticket so can you add me to the list please. Not sure if it will be my mate or the girlfriend coming with me so just put + guest.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will definitely be there if i am off work...will confirm a bit nearer the time.  

Damien.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Booked a camping pitch it's £20 a night for anyone thinking of booking. They say they have plenty of room and there is also a modern toilet and shower block.

For all you caravaners out there (GET OFF THE ROADS ha ha) please be aware that there are no electric hook ups on site.

See you all there on the day or for a few beers and a bbq on Saturday night.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey all

Thought you might like to know that advanced tickets to this event are now* sold out*. If you've waited and umm'd and ahh'd you'll have to get tickets on the gate on the day if you're lucky. The gate price is £6 so not really a bank breaker :lol:

See you all there.


----------



## vanboosh (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be there for sure, but will (hopefully) have to buy a ticket at the gate.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Count me in for this one mate

Cheers

Phil


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi, all being well i shall defo be there!!!
nick.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Who's going there the night before?

Think I might need a canoo not a tent at this rate - let's hope the weather dries up soon [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure how to take this tbh..
I am on the understand that a request to get as many TT's as possible in the event but there are no tickets left. Will you deffinately be able to get in if you just turn up at the gate ?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes mate it's a huge park I live there just turn up it's £6 on the day.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Templar said:


> Not sure how to take this tbh..
> I am on the understand that a request to get as many TT's as possible in the event but there are no tickets left. Will you deffinately be able to get in if you just turn up at the gate ?


They only allow a certain number of advance sale tickets, the rest are just sold on the day.

Have to say I forgot to order mine so will be paying on the gate 

And yes, as many TT's there as we can manage 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> And yes, as many TT's there as we can manage 8)


Need to book John and his flags :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for that info guys..didn't want travel and then be dissappointed at the gate.

Happy days, let the good times roll


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

We'll be there! Just booked the Holiday Inn Express for the night before in Kettering for £44 including breakfast - bargain!


----------



## lucas291 (Apr 30, 2012)

Count me in too


----------



## Craigos76 (May 16, 2012)

I'm there, only 40 mins from me!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got my wristband through the post  excited!!!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

just got my wristband and letter.

1 question, they say its for all occupants of the car... yet there's only 1 band ?


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all.

My wristband and letter have now arrived.

The band covers the car and all occupants I think. 
I wonder have many people you could get in a TT. Is this a new challenge to us all ? ? ?
 

Lets hope for good weather.

See you there, Richard.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

i dont get why its a band then and not a ticket (piece of paper)


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> i dont get why its a band then and not a ticket (piece of paper)


Hi.
Its probably a cost saving. I think the band is a good idea, as it means that I can't loose it. :lol: :lol:

Rich


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

RICHJWALL said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont get why its a band then and not a ticket (piece of paper)
> ...


It's gonna get a bit soggy in the shower between now and 12th August!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

The wrist band was probably designed for those of you who still have the 14 foot whip style aerial attached to your car so you can wrap it around a few hundred times when you get there. [smiley=jester.gif].

Or if there's four people in one TT (two normal size people and two vertically challenged - let's face it you'd have to be to be short, a child or have very little legs to be able to ride comfortably in the back of a TT!!) you'll have to link together so the ticket inspector doesn't throw you out. Could be a bit awkward when you need the bathroom though  [smiley=toilet.gif]

See you all on the day or the night before for those brave enough to go camping.

Neil


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorted we are going :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Sorted we are going :roll:


Mega!! Want to cruise over together?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Sorted we are going :roll:
> ...


When are you going ??? we are going down Saturday afternoon , staying over .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Ah, err, need to check my diary (clients) :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Ah, err, need to check my diary (clients) :?


Holiday inn express kettering £44 b&b for x2


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty good there Dave and a nice harvester next to it.we go there most Friday night's for a meal.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Pretty good there Dave and a nice harvester next to it.we go there most Friday night's for a meal.


Yes looks ok for the money and the harvester , will see you again on the Sunday


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davidg said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good there Dave and a nice harvester next to it.we go there most Friday night's for a meal.
> ...


Hope so i'm on holiday till the day before but hope to get there at some point only a minute drive for me.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just booked my room at the holiday inn too, saves me driving at silly o clock on Sunday to get there now 8)


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

If I sign up for TTOC membership can I get on the stand too?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rocketr said:


> If I sign up for TTOC membership can I get on the stand too?


Sure can although Nothing will happen until I return from holiday on Tuesday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone want the TTOC show plates making up for them to be brought along to this event?

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=355


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TTchan said:


> Just booked my room at the holiday inn too, saves me driving at silly o clock on Sunday to get there now 8)


We're starting to take it over!

Nick - I think you're attendee list is getting a tad out of date now :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

TT K8 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked my room at the holiday inn too, saves me driving at silly o clock on Sunday to get there now 8)
> ...


For £44 you just can't say no, it's brilliant


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be attending, will probably book the holiday in too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone want to work my Sunday so I can go? Sniff


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Nem said:


> Does anyone want the TTOC show plates making up for them to be brought along to this event?
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=355


Nick, 
I've just ordered these, I'll collect them from you on next East Mids meet or at this event if that's ok?

Many thanks!
-Marcos


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can you make us probable possibles? :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TTchan said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


I know - I think I started a trend! Glad to help you all get a bargain


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's becoming unlikely that I can make this: clients :? If I can make it it'll be after lunch


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> It's becoming unlikely that I can make this: clients :?


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It's becoming unlikely that I can make this: clients :?
> ...


I know what you mean David


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nem said:


> Does anyone want the TTOC show plates making up for them to be brought along to this event?


yes please Nick, ordered mine with you for stanford hall but couldnt make the rescheduled date

deffo at AITP at kettering cause Ive just booked hotel :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, list updated 

We're up to 36 cars now!!!!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Nem said:


> Right, list updated
> 
> We're up to 36 cars now!!!!


... I'll be there for this one Nick, will have to pay on the gate but really looking forward to it as I couldn't make EvenTT ... 
... will be my first meet since getting the TT late last year, new baby commitments have made it a little difficult to socialise since buying- but the 'Old ball and chain' is letting me loose, and I'm looking forward to putting a few faces to cars and names ... 
Steve


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Nem said:


> Right, list updated
> 
> We're up to 36 cars now!!!!


That's brilliant  not long to go!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nem said:


> Right, list updated
> 
> We're up to 36 cars now!!!!


Count me in, will be paying on the gate but I'm looking forward to a great day out.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I'll be there for this one Nick, will have to pay on the gate but really looking forward to it as I couldn't make EvenTT ...
> ... will be my first meet since getting the TT late last year, new baby commitments have made it a little difficult to socialise since buying- but the 'Old ball and chain' is letting me loose, and I'm looking forward to putting a few faces to cars and names ...
> Steve


Added as number 37!

I'm paying on the gate also, I forgot to order my ticket 



Templar said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Right, list updated
> ...


Already had to you as number 30 8)


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

With this being my first event am I correct in assuming that there will be directions to the TT show area 
and we will all be parked as a group together . Also what is the recommended arrival time ?

Really looking forward to putting some faces to names on this forum and having an enjoyable day .

Thanks.......John


----------



## mark thompson (Apr 9, 2012)

hi,we,ll be going,mark+lynne.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

We are coming

Dave & Lynn


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Just managed to sort with work, we'll be there! :lol:


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Just been on site can't buy an advanced ticket (sold out), I assume I can still go on the club stand?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

murraytt said:


> Just been on site can't buy an advanced ticket (sold out), I assume I can still go on the club stand?


Yeah still ok, just buy a ticket on the gate on the day  8)


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok Thanks see ya there!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

OK here's what i know so far:

If you have got an advanced ticket and you drive an Audi you can get there anytime from 8am onwards if you intend to join the TT stand (probably so they can get the cars parked neatly for the stands and do a bit of last minute buffing / spit and polishing etc). If you haven't got an Audi I'm not sure there would be any point getting in early as you won't be able to park with the Audi's and you'll be relegated to lepors corner somewhere in the park. :lol:

If you're camping in the park an area has been set aside (cordened off for the AITP gang - away from the gypo's and OAP caravaners hopefully). Noise is an issue in the park so music has to be kept at a reasonable level. Is 10,000 Watts reasonable, you tell me, I think it is!!! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Tickets will be available at the gate but admission will not be until 10am and is on a strickly first come first served basis - but don't let that put you off as there is loads of room for everyone. 8)

There are plenty of places to get food / drinks etc and for those of you weirdo's out there that don't like cars there's even an amuzement park there. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Apart from that it looks like it's going to be a great turn out so well done the organisers and I'm looking forward to seeing you all there on the day or if anyone's brave enough to camp out in the park the night before I'll see you in the camp site and we'll have a tinny or two and swap TT (or other Audi) stories.

Only 12 more sleeps to go.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gutted I'm not camping now but I'll pop by on the Saturday night and say hello to you all on the campsite and then go back to my nice hotel with a double bed  getting excited now!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I take it then, if you are a TT owner (and TTOC member) without a ticket to the AITP12 you will not be able to park up with the ticket holders at the main stand ?
I thought the idea was to get as may TT's on the main stand as possible ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Templar said:


> I take it then, if you are a TT owner (and TTOC member) without a ticket to the AITP12 you will not be able to park up with the ticket holders at the main stand ?
> I thought the idea was to get as may TT's on the main stand as possible ?


No if you pay on the day you can still get onto the club stand .


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I take it then, if you are a TT owner (and TTOC member) without a ticket to the AITP12 you will not be able to park up with the ticket holders at the main stand ?
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Templar said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Hopefully as the Nem hasn't bought a ticket yet :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for clearing that up
> ...


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Gutted I'm not camping now but I'll pop by on the Saturday night and say hello to you all on the campsite and then go back to my nice hotel with a double bed  getting excited now!!!


Typical girly wuss ha ha.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

neil7545 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted I'm not camping now but I'll pop by on the Saturday night and say hello to you all on the campsite and then go back to my nice hotel with a double bed  getting excited now!!!
> ...


   haha yup that's me !! 8) :lol:


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Count me in on this now, just paid for TTOC membership and booked a hotel for Saturday night, but will come say hi to you guys on the camp site


----------



## Derektt04 (Sep 12, 2011)

hi all count me in 8)


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

So guys and girls....how many shall i expect?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well we're up to 42 on the list now as I've just updated it!


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Nem said:


> Well we're up to 42 on the list now as I've just updated it!


Can you make us 43!  
Holiday Inn booked


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

madmark said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well we're up to 42 on the list now as I've just updated it!
> ...


This rate i'll need a bigger field :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

madmark said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well we're up to 42 on the list now as I've just updated it!
> ...


We're taking over this place :lol: 8)


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

I've only just realised its this Sunday. Il be coming up to this one but I have no stand pass. 
I'm sure il come find u on my walk about


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sianb said:


> I've only just realised its this Sunday. Il be coming up to this one but I have no stand pass.
> I'm sure il come find u on my walk about


It's ok. You can pay on the gate and the officials will direct you to the TT stand


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Ah excellent il do that then  what time do I get there then 8am or 10am?


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Sianb said:


> Ah excellent il do that then  what time do I get there then 8am or 10am?


8:30am for advanced ticket holders only I've been told, but best check with organiser.

Looking forward to this weekend lets just hope the rain stays well away.

[smiley=indian_chief.gif]


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Count me in!!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

cal1470 said:


> madmark said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


At this rate next year you'll have to move it to Knebworth or somewhere similar in size Cal??


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not long now, and it'll be nice if the weather stays good 

Anyone driving down from the midlands to be there for the 10am entry ? Could meet up on route. 8)


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, i will be going


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

TTchan said:


> madmark said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


I'll be there too


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

General entry is from 10am,

BUT

Club stand entry is from 8am.

So anyone on the club stand can come any time from 8am to get parked up, so it's up to you


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, list updated again and we're now at 46

Can we make it 50??


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nem said:


> General entry is from 10am,
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Even if you don't have an advance ticket Nick (like you and us  )?


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

What time people getting to the holiday inn?


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

[/quote]

At this rate next year you'll have to move it to Knebworth or somewhere similar in size Cal??

[/quote]

Lets just say I'm already in talks with Wicksteed about having teeny weeny incy bit more space! :-o


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT K8 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > General entry is from 10am,
> ...


I hope so, I'll have a car full of flags to set up early.

But yes, it's usually fine to get in at that time.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Rocketr said:


> What time people getting to the holiday inn?


In time for dinner and a few beers :lol:


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> > What time people getting to the holiday inn?
> ...


lol cool, I'll be there about 7


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Rocketr said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Rocketr said:
> ...


I should get there around 5ish then off to camp to say hello 8)


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Can I go too?  Will need to buy ticket on the day though.


----------



## vanboosh (Aug 28, 2011)

Nem said:


> Ok, list updated again and we're now at 46
> 
> Can we make it 50??


45  I have to drop out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mr TT Quattro (May 23, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Rocketr said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Rocketr said:
> ...


yeah i'll probably be there around the same time, anyone else fancy meeting up at the hotel for drinks or dinner?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of driving up for this Sunday morning - probably get there for 10-ish. Hopefully I'll be able to park somewhere near everyone else. See you all there. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

vanboosh said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, list updated again and we're now at 46
> ...





glslang said:


> Can I go too?  Will need to buy ticket on the day though.


You're in at 27 replacing vanboosh then


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Up to 48 now!!*


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I will not be able to make it


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nem said:


> General entry is from 10am,
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I haven't bought an advanced ticket, if i pay on the gate am i still on the club stand?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> yeah i'll probably be there around the same time, anyone else fancy meeting up at the hotel for drinks or dinner?


Yeah I'll be up for food n drinks 8)


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

We're coming  Not in the TT again though ;-)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

anyone else staying over fancy meeting in the lobby say around 7.30?


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Got to the park and there is no cordoned off area for TTOC. Parked right up the top of the field with loads of other Audis but no TT's. Wish I'd booked the hotel now ha ha.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow at the event. [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm at the holiday inn express now..very nice room 8) so excited!!

EDIT: to the couple that parked next to me, sorry I didn't say hello, after driving for 2 hours I really needed the loo  :lol:

View from my room 8) 5 pretty TT's in a row 8)


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> anyone else staying over fancy meeting in the lobby say around 7.30?


yep see you there, if I get my arse in gear. Yet to set off!


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

I I'm all set and ready now, just gotta look forward to my 2hr45min drive now


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Made it to the hotel in a game of beat the sat nav (easy) and how many wanker BMW drivers are there when in an Audi! Omg


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

In the holiday inn lobby now by the drinks


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

We're in the harvester, come find us or call me 07956212563


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry guys & girls, I'm completely knackered. Gonna have to cry off this one. 

See most of you at ADI.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Only just back tonight from holiday in North Yorkshire might have to pull out my local event so much to do tomorrow before work on Monday.Also TT looks in no fit state to show at the moment.  If i do find five minutes in the afternoon i will walk down and say Hello.


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

anyone coming down from above sheffield we will be leaving woodhall services at 8 am if you want to convoy there with us


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just spent the last three hours cleaning my car and giving it a rare polish for the event.

I'll see there at about 10am tomorrow.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't forget your suncream peeps!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Staying in the Kettering park hotel - parked up next to a rather nice black R8 , reg R8 ***

Trust it will be there tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

grasmere said:


> Staying in the Kettering park hotel - parked up next to a rather nice black R8 , reg R8 ***
> 
> Trust it will be there tomorrow


Guessing it's Audi UK's car brought by Grant O'Hara 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted I will be missing this now as I am working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gutted I will be missing this now as I am working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Join the club, would have loved to be there .


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait , the car is now polished and ready to go


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Bit of a clean up! 
See you later


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

This is why I love black cars..you can clean it for hours , not drive anywhere, then by magic its covered in crap the next day.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gutted I will be missing this now as I am working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No way, I was looking forward to seeing your car


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

TTchan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted I will be missing this now as I am working [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...





Templar said:


> This is why I love black cars..you can clean it for hours , not drive anywhere, then by magic its covered in crap the next day.


So true lol :roll: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Have a good day all, soz I cant make it but I am of on my hols    for some sun


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Some of my pics below  . The full set can be found here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrflow/sets/72157631035510332/with/7767485126/.

Still have more on my new phone but still need to figure out how to take them out :roll: . TTOC club stand looked awesome. Shame we got pipped by Audi-Sport.net BBQ! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got back and parked up and some IDIOT reversed into the back of me, so gutted, what a way to ruin a perfect day 

BUT apart from the above, i had an AMAZING day here, had such fun, met some lovely people, saw some lovely cars. Calvin did so well organising it, he should be proud!! Roll on 2013 !!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Just got back and parked up and some IDIOT reversed into the back of me, so gutted, what a way to ruin a perfect day
> 
> BUT apart from the above, i had an AMAZING day here, had such fun, met some lovely people, saw some lovely cars. Calvin did so well organising it, he should be proud!! Roll on 2013 !!
> 
> ...


no way! Gutted for you girl. Glad you had a good day though, me too  great to meet you all that I met too, decent bunch of members!

Here's my pic of my car of the day, the audi R8 GT spyder!! Drooool


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great day

It was good to see every one today

Good turn out on the stand all the tt's looked great guys

Phil


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Really enjoyed today, glad the sun was shining too  
Could have given a warning about the speed bumps tho, I scraped on most of them lol


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

As always, here's a few of my pictures from today.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello guys. What a nice day, very nice people and very nice cars (most of them). I've taken quite a few pictures with my phone (over 90). -I've done my best to remove VRM's from the pictures.

Album here:


http://imgur.com/a

/you can select a picture to view in higher resolution by clicking the thumbnail and then going to the options on the top right of the picture/

A preview:














































One of my favourites:









I know my photographic skills are non-existent but I think I took a picture of every TT in our stand.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice photos.

You must have been quick as you've got a picture of my car before the front show plate dropped off!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> You must have been quick as you've got a picture of my car before the front show plate dropped off!


ahah yes, i got in there fairly quickly! but i think there's a picture in there somewhere where u can see it in the background, where it's fallen off. only noticed when i was looking at the pictures in my computer tho.


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Really was quick, you got a picture of my car and me pretty much 5 minutes after I parked up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Back an hour ago ,,,,, after a pub stop first and then a curry stop at my local curry house :roll:

Great day and lovely meeting new and all the old faces. I just think I should have driven that Spyder away :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Huge thank you to everyone on the stand today, fantastic turnout indeed. I believe we hit 40 cars which from a list of 48 is still great.

Best Club Stand going to Audi Sport Net was certainly well deserved with that marquee, car display and free food for all 

Just a few pictures from me, mainly of the club stand to be fair 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What a great chilled out Sunday at AITP12, a fantastic turnout. There was some great cars on show.

A big thankyou has to go out to all involved in this fantastic event. Roll on 2013


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice to talk to some of you yesterday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Huge thank you to everyone on the stand today, fantastic turnout indeed. I believe we hit 40 cars which from a list of 48 is still great.


Fantastic turnout indeed 

I hope you got home in good time Nick. What ever that stationary traffic and flashing blue lights on the A14 were, it didn't last for long and traffic started flowing again 5 min after I'd rang you :roll:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> :roll:


Thanks for lying to everyone else about their winning tickets and giving it to me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

avyi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


 :lol: that was funny. When nobody came forward and I pulled your tickets out of my pocket they all thought I was going to win and it was a fix! I had to shout out that they weren't mine!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: u could've claimed the prize, no one would've known! :roll:


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Great show, I think that I left something behind, Sorry Nick :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

avyi said:


> Hello guys. What a nice day, very nice people and very nice cars (most of them). I've taken quite a few pictures with my phone (over 90). -I've done my best to remove VRM's from the pictures.
> 
> Album here:
> 
> ...


Some great pics fella. 
Checked out the full monty set, excellent to look through and good consistency with the shots.
Top work mate


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Like wise everyone - thoroughly enjoyed the day, gorgeous weather too, great to meet up with many of you and what a great car turnout for TTOC, well done NEM.

PS the the TTOC show plates are superb :wink:


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Templar said:


> avyi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys. What a nice day, very nice people and very nice cars (most of them). I've taken quite a few pictures with my phone (over 90). -I've done my best to remove VRM's from the pictures.
> ...


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gutted I had to drop out yesterday morning , the car was all polished and ready to go but family issues came first and now I will look forward to Audi international at castle Combe


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all.

Firstly a big thank you to all the TTOC committee for the organisation.
Such a great turn out of members and their cars! The stand looked great even if we were pipped at the post by 'Audi Sport.'
It was the first TT event for my small 10 year old daughter who had her first ever sit in an R8 and is still talking about it! However, Chris brought along 'Hamish McTavish' (a small friendly dog) who came a close second!! Still have some work to do there!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all next time
Richard, Beth & Martha


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Best car of the day...










And we got to sit in it  8)



















BIG smiles all round


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Best car of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, and I wasn't just smiling at the car!  lol


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like you all had a great day - gutted I could not make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

thanks for sharing the pictures!

Neil


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Great photos guys! Great venue Brill for kids, it took some convincing to Kaye look it'll be a great family weekend I said and it was with the theme park for the wee ones. 
Would of liked to spend a little more time checking out some of the quality cars but family come first!!!
Went to Sherwood Forest on the way back Robin Hood Festival if you have kids highly recommended its on till Sunday look it up on google!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just a few
GT









R8


















Nick's


















Phil's









Avyi's









Chris's









Ian's


















Mine with my better half


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Nice photos mate also it was good to see you at the show

Phil


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

This looks ace [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Shame I missed it :?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it _was _a great show, and a good turnout on the clubstand- I made it, but sadly the TT didn't thanks to a seized rear tie arm meaning that the coilovers weren't on in time and the car had no wheels on.  
I would love to have come over and got chatting to more of you, but instead of the TT making it, my 6 month old son came along instead and proved to be quite a distraction ...
... Sorry to one and all for letting the side down in regards to numbers- but hopefully I will catch you sooner rather than later and let me just say what a top job you did... 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

wot a gr8 day well worth the 2hr drive see some real nice audis held the oylmpic torch free food meet some nice guys off of here sun was shineing wot more roll on 2013 audi in the park.
nick.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

I should put the 2013 AITP in my diary NOW


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Will be at this next year. Looked like a great day.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you all liked AITP you should pop down to ADI it's even better although I can't promise free food


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, if any committee of the ttoc are on line please contact Nem and ask him to read his email urgent, I left some parts in the ttoc gazebo at wicksteed


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> If you all liked AITP you should pop down to ADI it's even better although I can't promise free food


im so glad you think ADI is better as i missed AITP and was gutted about that and im so looking forward to ADI and the best bit is i live less than five miles from the castle combe track


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttpos said:


> Hi guys and girls, if any committee of the ttoc are on line please contact Nem and ask him to read his email urgent, I left some parts in the ttoc gazebo at wicksteed


If you're talking about the set of springs, Nick got them no worries. You may have to be a little patient though as Nick is very busy atm.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> If you're talking about the set of springs, Nick got them no worries. You may have to be a little patient though as Nick is very busy atm.


Not too busy to clean his car though. It looks amazing!  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking about the set of springs, Nick got them no worries. You may have to be a little patient though as Nick is very busy atm.
> ...


It does indeed 8)


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

OK Many thanks, all the committee work very Hard, I do know that. got the T shirt. Respect


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

can I ask How the Hell do you down load photos to your profile, it is saying ,its too big?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You have to make it smaller with paint shop or something first.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

That would be the thing to do :wink:


----------

